# Hole In One



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone in the forum ever got a hole in one (mini golf again doesn't apply - even I've done that  )?

I have never had a hole in one, but my Dad has, so I just bask in his reflected glory.

If you did get a hole in one, did the clubhouse do anything special for you? My Dad got a new golf hat and a tiny little trophy-like thing, but his club is pretty cheap. Or maybe my expectations are too high. I would think that if you get a hole in one, maybe you should at least get a round free and your name on the wall


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Nope never had a hole in one. I have witnessed one though - several years ago I went along with my dad while he was playing with his friends (I was his caddy) and one of his friends got a hole in one - he was almost in tears he was that happy


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't ever got a hole in one or even seen a hole in one, but since participating in a few forums it seems like they happen quite often.

Well maybe not often, but there people getting them.


----------



## stefkel (May 2, 2006)

Yep, I had a hole in one! At least one in 25 years of golf… Well, it happened in London in ´96 – some public course near Ealing Broadway… forgot the name, sorry. There wasn’t a clubhouse! So I invited my mates to the next local pub and celebrated it with a decent pint of lager and a game of pool.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

stefkel said:


> Yep, I had a hole in one! At least one in 25 years of golf… Well, it happened in London in ´96 – some public course near Ealing Broadway… forgot the name, sorry. There wasn’t a clubhouse! So I invited my mates to the next local pub and celebrated it with a decent pint of lager and a game of pool.



show off! 

No seriously - congratulations! Cant believe there was no clubhouse there! At least you found a decent pub and celebrated the proper way


----------

